
Meet Chrome, Google’s Windows Killer  - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/01/meet-chrome-googles-windows-killer/
======
jamesbritt
" ... Chrome is nothing less than a full on desktop operating system that will
compete head on with Windows."

Say what? A full on desktop operating system?

Please.

~~~
sgrove
I don't think pedantic comments really add much to the discussion.

The audience here understands what he means, though the writing may not be
clear. Chrome could eventually be positioned as a layer between applications
and the OS, with an added kick of internet-integrated goodness.

Let's ignore the mistakes as long as they don't impede our ability to
understand, and instead let's focus on meaningful discussion.

~~~
jamesbritt
"Let's ignore the mistakes as long as they don't impede our ability to
understand, and instead let's focus on meaningful discussion."

But the claim about being an OS _did_ impede my understanding. I had to tease
out the details from the vacuous hype to get at what the author knew,
understood, and had to say on the matter. The claim was not simply a mistake;
it was fawning nonsense that soured the article.

BTW, I''m unsure if lecturing people on the fine points of discussion is
pedantry itself, or just something equally self-serving. But irony, if
present, is always welcome.

~~~
sgrove
That made me chuckle at myself a bit. I think you might be right about my
comment on pedantry being pedantic. Point taken, and thanks for bringing that
to my attention.

I think that even though Arlington gets caught up a bit in what he perceives
as the grand struggles between the giants, he understands a large portion of
what he writes. He may not quite grasp the difference between platform and OS,
but he senses some of the consequences a shift towards a google-centric
computing universe would have.

That said, I'm growing a bit weary of every techcrunch article being posted on
hn. I used to read it avidly when I first began working on my startup, and it
provided a great deal of motivation. But looking at it now, quite a bit of it
seems to be drama or hyperbole about one topic or another. Much more thought-
provoking content on hn.

------
13ren
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=292159>

~~~
jorgeortiz85
Thanks. This needed to be said. Arrington doesn't get it. Like Microsoft,
Windows is already dead. Chrome is Google's attempt to keep the platform of
tomorrow (AIR / Silverlight / JavaFX / Chrome?) running on open standards.
Google doesn't care a whit about yesterday's platform (Windows).

~~~
josefresco
Anyone who thinks MS/Windows is dead is the fool here.

What is the replacement for Windows exactly that is 'killing' MS? And you fail
immediately if you say 'the browser'.

------
SwellJoe
How can it possibly be a Windows killer if it only runs on Windows?

~~~
dhs
It's supposed to commoditize Windows (or any other OS), making it irrelevant.
The idea is that the user only ever sees the UI of the Browser, and forgets
what Windows even looks like, so that you can swap it against any other OS
without them even noticing. It's exactly what Netscape Navigator was supposed
to become, a possibility which sparked Bill Gates' desire to "cut off their
air supply". Lots of brawling ensued.

~~~
dhs
Correction: The "cut off their air supply" quote was attributed to MS
executive Paul Maritz, not to Bill Gates, by Steve McGeady from Intel. Maritz
later denied having said it
<<http://www.wpi.edu/News/TechNews/990126/microsoft.html> >

